# Where to buy CO2 Canisters and regulator?



## Mytob (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get hold of a small ammount of CO2 and a regulator to make a gas chamber with?

Thanks


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

welding equipment suppliers :2thumb:


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure if you have a machinemart near you but they do sell welding gear and have a ton of regulators and stock most of the connectors.

I've used the regulator below for airbrushing and its quite accurate for airflow for the price :2thumb:

Clarke RC1 Mini Air Regulator Unit - Machine Mart

and c02 which i just found too 
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/co2-gas-cylinder-600g

not sure on connection type of the bottle tho


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Halfords | SIP Welding Gas 'CO²'

Home SodaStream - SodaStream


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Halfords i bought my disposable gas bottle and regulator but have found a much cheaper supplier on the welding forums £18 for a pub size bottle. 

MIG Welding - The DIY Guide


----------



## Mytob (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks! Think we got a machine mart here in worcester and if that fails a halfords near. Will check them out when i get my next day off .


----------



## Mytob (Dec 17, 2007)

Any idea where i can get the hose to go from the regulator. Chap at Machine Mart said you could not get the stuff as it only comes attached to the Mig Welder which sounds like utter rubbish so my question is how has every one else done it lol! Not sure on the size of the pipeline either as he was either unable or to be honest could not be bothered telling me. Your ideas as always are appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

Aquarium hose is what I used, I put the end in boiling water then stretched it over.

Depends on the regulator.

If you get a regulator then you can measure it. :whistling2:

Steve


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

How about this.
Truflo Micro CO2 Bike Pump Inc. 2 16g Cartridges C02 | eBay UK


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Spare CO2.
Co2 16gm Threaded cartridges x 10 & Neoprene cover | eBay UK


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

Stary eyed said:


> How about this.
> Truflo Micro CO2 Bike Pump Inc. 2 16g Cartridges C02 | eBay UK





Stary eyed said:


> Spare CO2.
> Co2 16gm Threaded cartridges x 10 & Neoprene cover | eBay UK


Or even this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/668942-co2-chamber.html :whistling2:

One left :2thumb:

Steve


----------



## Mytob (Dec 17, 2007)

Have got the gas and the regulator. Just looking for the hoze now. Was thinking along the line of fishtank air line if all else failed but want the proper hose if available for a good fit.


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

The_Elemental said:


> Aquarium hose is what I used,





Mytob said:


> Have got the gas and the regulator. Just looking for the hoze now. *Was thinking along the line of fishtank air line* if all else failed but want the proper hose if available for a good fit.


Think that what most people use :whistling2:

Take the regulator to the shop and they should be able to sort you out :2thumb:

Steve


----------



## Mytob (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------

